# Kindle Fire Second generation



## JeanB (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a Kindle Fire Second Generation.  It still works perfectly, although I only use it as a reader, and a couple insignificant apps.  I can't justify upgrading until I have good reason.  How long do they usually last?  Do any of you still have and use the Fire Second Generation?


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

JeanB said:


> I have a Kindle Fire Second Generation. It still works perfectly, although I only use it as a reader, and a couple insignificant apps. I can't justify upgrading until I have good reason. How long do they usually last? Do any of you still have and use the Fire Second Generation?


I have a Kindle Fire HD second gen that I purchased in December, 2012. Still going strong with near daily use. Like you, I use it primarily as a reader (both Amazon and Scribd), although I used to watch video on it quite a lot, too.

I can't imagine replacing it unless it simply stops working. I've had to reset it once after an upgrade was sent down because it was behaving badly, but other than that, it's been rock solid.


----------



## Alohamora (Nov 28, 2011)

My first generation Fire still works, although with some minor issues. It's very fussy on which usb connectors it will connect to, and the battery life is lower that it used to be. It had about 3 good years of rather heavy use.  It got sidelined when I bought a HD 6, but still used occasionally.  I suspect it would keep going until either the usb or battery goes out entirely.  But the apps are outdated, it doesn't do TTS or Prime music or video.
So on Prime day I picked up the new 7 inch Fire for media and will keep the 6 as a dedicated reader.


----------

